# Injection of vaginal trigger point



## sureshb (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

My urology physician done on vaginal trigger point injection, can I use trigger CPT code 58999 (unlisted procedure female genital system) for vaginal trigger point injection. Or shall i use drug administration code please suggest me.

thank you,


----------



## Sans_Gen (Oct 7, 2013)

*Hi*

My suggestion would be 64430


----------

